# Chino Airshow 2011 Pictures



## syscom3 (May 15, 2011)

Here's the first set of pics. We had low clouds all morning, giving way to partly sunny sky's. Temps were quite pleasant.

I also met up with "violator" and had a great time talking about warbirds and the airshow.

It was great watching the FW190 up in the air with the P47D. Simply amazing. I have video of it and will get that uploaded soon.

I took these ground pics of the FW. I will be posting more as time permits.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 15, 2011)

Great stuff. Looking forward to the vid!


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 15, 2011)

I have to say, the Fw190 is one beautiful bird! Great pics sys!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 15, 2011)

Magnificent Syscom! She is gorgeous!


----------



## Njaco (May 15, 2011)

Excellent pics. Wish we had a place around here with some LW crates.


----------



## syscom3 (May 15, 2011)

Heres some Me-109 pics. Hope they restore it and get it up in the air!


----------



## Erich (May 15, 2011)

great pics syscom

interesting they almost got Weiße 14 correct with Sturmstaffel 1.


----------



## Gnomey (May 16, 2011)

Nice shots! Looking forward to more and the video as well.


----------



## Violator (May 18, 2011)

Thanks to Syscom for meeting me at the show and spending the better part of the day chatting and watching the great show. He's the first person from this forum I've met in person and I had a fantastic time.

If anyone has thought about going to this show but just hasn't pulled the trigger, I strongly encourage you to find a way. The number of warbirds was staggering. One of the highlights of the show was when they had 28 of them in the air at the same time. 28!!! Anywhere, here are a few of my pics:


----------



## Crimea_River (May 18, 2011)

Good pics! Shame about the overcast though.


----------



## Gnomey (May 18, 2011)

Nice shots Violator!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 18, 2011)

Cool pictures guys. 


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 18, 2011)

Excellent shots Syscom and Violator! Looks like there were a lot of aircraft there.


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2011)

I went out on Sunday, got poured on in the morning, then it cleared up and we got some great flying. Here are a few samples from my day of shooting.


----------



## pbfoot (May 19, 2011)

I think thats the best sky I've seen from Chino , good shots all especially the 2 Corsairs


----------



## syscom3 (May 19, 2011)

pbfoot said:


> I think thats the best sky I've seen from Chino .....



I agree. The rain and wind blew out the smog and haze that's prevalent there.

I like the Skyraider shot. Good job Evan!


----------



## Crimea_River (May 19, 2011)

Great shots Eric!


----------



## Gnomey (May 19, 2011)

Excellent shots Eric!


----------



## evangilder (May 19, 2011)

Thanks guys. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## ontos (May 21, 2011)

Great shots guys, my daughter and I went Sunday and met up with Wheels and had a great time except for the rain. My daughter was freezing cold, so we had to leave about 10:15. I wish we could have stayed. Maybe the next air show we can all meet somewhere and just get acquainted  I didn't get very many shots


----------



## Florence (May 21, 2011)

Very nice. The sound of those birds overhead must be amazing.

And some of those shots would make great JigSaws Mr.EvanGlider.  


David.


----------



## Airframes (May 22, 2011)

Great pics guys !


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2011)

I got 31 galleries posted to my website this morning. Click the banner below to check it out.


----------



## Gnomey (May 22, 2011)

Great stuff Eric!


----------



## Thorlifter (May 22, 2011)

Really good pics guys. Thanks for sharing


----------



## evangilder (May 22, 2011)

Cheers guys. That was some of the best skies in Chino I have seen.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 22, 2011)

Eric, STUPENDOUS WORK sir, and a question by the ignorant. What is the craft with feathered prop, folded wings and test written under the cockpit? I have not ever seen one like it before.


----------



## N4521U (May 23, 2011)

I sure do miss the air shows in the States..........


----------



## pbfoot (May 23, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Eric, STUPENDOUS WORK sir, and a question by the ignorant. What is the craft with feathered prop, folded wings and test written under the cockpit? I have not ever seen one like it before.


Unless I'm mistaken its a T28


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 23, 2011)

Great shots!!!


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2011)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Eric, STUPENDOUS WORK sir, and a question by the ignorant. What is the craft with feathered prop, folded wings and test written under the cockpit? I have not ever seen one like it before.


 
That's a Ryan FR-1 Fireball. It has a radial on the front and a jet engine in the back.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (May 23, 2011)

Ooooohhhhh! I think there were a couple of folks talking of this craft a few months ago here on the forum. Very cool. Thank you.


----------



## evangilder (May 23, 2011)

There were. I think Joe was involved in the discussion. It was quite a shock to see that on display. I don't think they are planning on making it flyable.


----------

